# How long should you walk your pup for?



## kloudsurfer (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi,

So my puppy Summer is all vaccinated and will be ready to go out on walks later this week.

So how long/how far should I be aiming to walk her?

I can't seem to find any info on it. I could just walk her till she gets tired to get a rough idea of how much walking she needs, but I have heard that you aren't supposed to walk puppies for too long (because of bone and joint development or something). But Summer has boundless energy so I think she would be happy if we walked all day! She is only 15 weeks and is a toy breed, which might be a factor. 

I haven't actually tried walking her yet, so this might not even be an issue, but I would like a general idea before we start.

EDIT: Also, I am a bit concerned about what will happen when Summer meets big dogs. She is really, really small, and hasn't had any experience with big dogs other than a couple of the puppy school trainers adult dogs who were extremely well behaved. What should I do if we cross paths with a big dog whilst out on a walk? Should I be concerned?


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not sure what to tell you on the walking thing. With Caeda, who is a larger breed I took her for lots of short walks so the stress wasn't over a long period. 

As for big dogs puppy classes and socialization should help prevent her from being fearful of large dogs. How big dogs handle her is dependant on the big dog. I wouldn't suggest letting her play with big dogs though, at very least until she is full grown and make sure to watch interactions if she ever does play with bigger dogs so you know if she's safe. Last weekend I saw a 15 lb dog play with a 60+lb dog and it went well, though the same 15lb dog had a hard time with a dog that was 40lb and much rougher. While walking just pay attention to how the dogs are reacting to one another when they first notice each other, if your puppy looks ready to jump all over an unfamiliar big dog I would try to avoid that in case the big one takes serious issue with it. I'm sure others have better advice and more experience though....


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Why not start with a half hour or so and see how it goes?

My experience, small dogs bark at big dogs, and the big dogs look down condescendingly as if to say, "well I guess maybe you're a dog." Large breed puppies, they do get a bit rambunctious and can intimidate smaller pups. Take up the slack and keep her close to you until you get the hang of recognizing whether the other dog is going to be mean or not. Most are not. You'll get clues from how the other owners handle their dogs, but don't assume they will handle them well. Let her approach and sniff other dogs if she seems inclined to do so, but don't force her into a situation if she appears reluctant. 

You'll do fine.


----------



## kloudsurfer (Nov 21, 2011)

So I took Summer for a walk and after about 20 min of starting and stopping she found a patch of grass and just layed down. So I guess she got tired pretty quickly anyway, and I doubt 20 min of walking is going to do any real damage. 

Haven't met any big dogs yet, but I will keep the advice in mind.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I would advise you to start slow. If she starts to slow down, or show signs of having a harder time breathing then its time to stop for a while.  Good Luck.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

If you see a big dog that is not greeting you kindly, just keep walking. Don't pick your dog up; you don't want her to develop a fear of large dogs. If the dog is nice, let them sniff bums to say "hello".


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

I started out with a half hour walk with my small breed. She also had boundless energy.

As for the big dog question -- your dog may not have issues with big dogs. Mine actually responds better to big dogs than small dogs--she really, really, really wants to play with a mastiff that lives in a fenced yard we always pass.

If you do come across a big dog, try to act like it's no big deal (your dog will pick up on any anxiety you have). Maybe non-chalantly move across the street as a precaution. Try not to have your dog meet any dog face to face (coming towards each other). Side-by-side is the best way for two dogs to meet on leash.


----------



## kloudsurfer (Nov 21, 2011)

lisahi said:


> I started out with a half hour walk with my small breed. She also had boundless energy.
> 
> As for the big dog question -- your dog may not have issues with big dogs. Mine actually responds better to big dogs than small dogs--she really, really, really wants to play with a mastiff that lives in a fenced yard we always pass.
> 
> If you do come across a big dog, try to act like it's no big deal (your dog will pick up on any anxiety you have). Maybe non-chalantly move across the street as a precaution. Try not to have your dog meet any dog face to face (coming towards each other). Side-by-side is the best way for two dogs to meet on leash.


Thanks, I didn't know any of that. I'll have to make sure I do the side to side thing.

So her second walk was today, and she met a big dog who was about 10 times her size and she approahed him, and he kept barking at her, but she didn't seem scared at all which is good. I kinda worry that she is going to go jump all over a big dog who doesn't want to play and he might get annoyed at her. But she seems to be doing fine.

She doesn't really seem to want to do any actual 'walking' though. She just wants to sniff around and explore. And she refuses to go down certain paths. This walking thing is a lot less straightfoward than I anticipated.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Her senses are still developing, and the sense of smell is more important to your pup than vision is to you. She can distinguish between thousands of different odors. When she spends several minutes concentrating on one spot, it's because there are probably several scents layered in there. A dog's urine contains all kinds of information that other dogs can decode, including the dog's identity, state of mind and general state of health. If you walk a regular route, she'll become familiar with the other dogs who walk there even though she may never see them. She'll know which dogs have visited that spot recently, how long ago, what order they came in, and how they were feeling that day. It's like a bulletin board.

That kind of walking, with her nose on the ground, is fun for a dog, let's her practice her mad sniffing skills. Another kind of walking is, I guess you could call it "traveling mode," where she trots along beside you head up, it's better exercise for the body, and more of a bonding experience, setting the tone for your relationship, helps her feel part of the team. It's not too early to teach her to walk with you on a slack lead.

As far as refusing to enter some paths, at this age you don't want to force her into a situation she finds fearful. If she won't follow with gentle encouragement, just leave it for another day. If she does seem scared, don't pick her up, but do stay calm, and let her hide behind your feet. Holding or speaking to reassure her might come across as soft or weak or timid, and it's better for her to feel your strength and confidence.


----------

